# GZK Steel Patterns Slingshot



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

In my recent post "Chinese Slingshot Ramblings," https://slingshotforum.com/topic/110954-chinese-slingshot-ramblings/

I talk a little bit about a Steel Patterns slingshot I bought from GZK (among many other things


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Yikes! Didn't mean to post this, I was just starting the review. Sorry about that everybody. I can't edit the post either







I'll continue in another comment. My apologies again.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

In my recent post "Chinese Slingshot Ramblings," https://slingshotfor...shot-ramblings/ I discuss (among other things) this little frame I bought from GZK. Here's a more detailed review.

I've shot the Steel Patterns slingshot for some time now. For reference, I shoot OTT and I prefer small frames. I also wanted another frame that's intended to be pinch gripped, so this seemed like an obvious choice. It also reminded me of Metro's Hydra and Kraken designs, which really interest me. I actually saw Metro's frames first, but he's been out of the slingshot game for a while and when I saw this one on GZK's site, it seemed like the next best thing.

The frame is a bit heavy, being solid steel. The dimensions can be found on GZK's site, but I'll post them here anyway. The frame is 10mm thick, 112 tall and 80 wide. The listed weight is 210 grams but I haven't verified that. The weight might put some off but it feels nice in such a compact frame.

The ergos are excellent for me. I wear a M-L size glove for reference. I love the pinky hole and the pinch grip section. For smaller hands this is a great frame. The pinky hole really locks in the grip and I don't feel the need for a lanyard, although I'll get around to adding one at some point.

The fit and finish is very good too. The frame has a nice polish all around that plays with the light in a very nice way. It is smooth all the way around and like I said, it feels great in the hand. The patterns are fun to look at-- From the images online I thought the frame could be something found in an antique shop, and I mean that in a good way. The only parts that aren't polished are the inside of the pinky hole and the top slots (I don't bother using the top slots-- wrap and tuck is accommodated on this frame too, and is less work anyway for me). In these areas, the metal is a little more porous but it's still perfectly smooth and nice to feel. No worries about pinky comfort. My only complaint here is that the fork tips aren't quite as smooth as they should be. With thinner flats, I've noticed some abrasion on the bands near the forks, but when this starts occurring it's time to replace the bandset anyway. Kind of annoying but really a non-issue and I don't worry about it. I might smooth them a little more eventually but it's not needed on mine.

I shoot very well with this frame. From my anchor point, the pouch winds up around the middle of my jawbone, which allows me to sight using the upper corner of the frame as a rough reference point. I've been shooting small ammo (1/4" usually) with light flats. Both really suit this frame nicely and it corresponds well to this little guy's Chinese heritage. Since I got this frame I haven't shot much else.

I bought my frame from GZK for $30, which is a perfectly fair price as far as I'm concerned. The slingshot is solid steel and is finished to a very nice standard. I later found what appears to be an identical frame on both Ebay and AliExpress. As others have pointed out, it's not like some of these Chinese vendors are the makers of everything that they're selling. I can't verify that these frames are from the same source, but they appear to be identical to mine and Fiveshooter vouches for the quality of the Ebay one in this thread: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/110820-new-shooter-frame-recommendation/ ...and here's the AliExpress link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Precise-Sling-Shot-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting-Slingshot-Hunt-Tool-Camping-New-Slingshot/32872395778.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.1bde2e0eN58BUr&dp=7c78e55fb0079086e64c26e872c469c4&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1531016806945&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=c107bf92be27416ea189138d7f9c6eda-1531016806945-05476-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=4029b5ed64e34e85844b361375dce6aa

Like I said, I can't vouch for the quality of anything but the one I bought from GZK: https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6f7298791ed04d7fb66a0845ad2c60e1 but I think it's safe to say that they're all from the same place. However, if you can, I would support GZK even though it's a little more expensive. GZK is a great guy and he should be supported. He is very easy to work with and I have no doubt that he would take care of any problems that might occur-- I can't say that Ebay or AliExpress would offer the same customer service, and for that I think an extra couple bucks is okay. Not to mention all the extras you get from GZK!

All in all, this is a great frame if you enjoy OTT, small slingshots, or using a pinch grip. I enjoy all three and this frame is a home run for me. Excellent with small ammo and I shoot really well with it. Plus it just looks cool B) Great deal for $30.

Also, sorry about posting this review prematurely. I'm pretty sure it was my fault, but with the recent forum problems who knows


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I was going to chime in that he sells a ss I got on amazon for 14 dollars for I think 40? It's a really good sling but that's a crazy markup. I might use him for bands or to reference but honestly he marks up some stuff way too high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the review. It is a very nice frame which I may end up owing in the far future.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Wignorant said:


> I was going to chime in that he sells a ss I got on amazon for 14 dollars for I think 40? It's a really good sling but that's a crazy markup. I might use him for bands or to reference but honestly he marks up some stuff way too high.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't assume they're the same, though. I'm pretty confident these are all the same because of how unique the slingshot is, but there are many other designs that get copied and repeated by various vendors, some of whom might be using zinc. The Agile Toucan might be a good example... $40 from Dankung and about $15 from some other places, but even more lookalikes can be found and a lot of them look sketchy to me.

He might mark up a few things but I like the peace of mind knowing that all of his products are for sure high quality, and if for some reason I get a bad one he will make it right. Also very generous with the extra items, like I said.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking frame. I like the size!

I had several DanKung frames tested on a metal analyzer and all were stainless steel... Black Palm Thunder, Ergo Dancing, General-II (2 of them), Bat Metal, Black Bat, and Magic Wand. I still have a few more to be tested.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Nice looking frame. I like the size!
> 
> I had several DanKung frames tested on a metal analyzer and all were stainless steel... Black Palm Thunder, Ergo Dancing, General-II (2 of them), Bat Metal, Black Bat, and Magic Wand. I still have a few more to be tested.


I like the idea of getting the 440c claim verified. Do you think a local gold buying shop would have the machinery? I might give em a call tomorrow just for fun.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the review! I was so going to add that top slot slingshot to my next GZK order, but... when I visited his site yesterday, he had the G10 Feihu slingshot. So this one stays on the wish list.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A member posted one of these a couple of three years ago and I thought it was some kind of awesome custom for a long time. Then I ran into them on eBay for cheap. It should be an excellent frame but I have enough trouble keeping my pants pulled up already.lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

3danman said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking frame. I like the size!
> ...


I have all my metal testing done at a local gold shop with an Olympus GoldXpert analyzer. One frame tested was a *DanKung 440C Ergo Dancing. *Results below:

*Ergo Dancing* (tested it 4 times, in different spots on the fork rings)

Cr = 15.88, 16.12, 15.27, 16.34%

Fe = 83.15, 83.88, 84.11, 83.66%

The first Ergo reading also had 0.98% Mn. The third reading had 0.62% Ni. The other two readings only had Cr and Fe. All readings were on the exposed fork rings/ears. One reading was taken on each side of each fork ring.

According to online data, a 440C mix should have 16-18% chromium, 0% nickel, 1% manganese, 0.95-1.20% carbon, and traces of other non-metals. The analyzer can't detect carbon and other non-metals, although carbon is important to the 440 alloy. The Ergo Dancing averages about 15.9% chromium which is close to 16%. One reading had 0.98% manganese but the other 3 did not. I'm not sure how important the Mn is to the 440C alloy. This Ergo is advertised as 440C.

One web site indicated that the Cr and Fe were important percentages but the trace elements, except Carbon, were listed as maximums.

<a>*Chemistry Data 440C stainless steel: *</a>

Carbon = 0.95 - 1.2

Chromium = 16 - 18

Iron = Balance

Manganese = 1 max

Molybdenum = 0.75 max

Phosphorus = 0.04 max

Silicon = 1 max

Sulphur = 0.03 max


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I have bought almost every one of GZK's stainless frames except the one Dankunk calls the Agile Toucan, The folding models and the mini version of his TTF model. I don't want the mini version of that design and I can get the one that people are referring to as the new Agile Toucan from other vendors that I know only sell real stainless. I already bought three folding models very similar to the one GZK sells that have the fast band clamp system but no sights. They were slightly over $25 each on eBay from someone I trust and they are confirmed real stainless. Darn fine construction by the way. I have been thrilled with every frame I have bought from GZK and will be buying more this coming week. There are some of his frames that he did not design but only brokers that can be found cheaper in China. When I make an order from GZK I get my order in a week or so and shipping is not only expedited but free to me when I buy at least $59 in product which is always. You really need to consider how much money he has to pay to get your items expedited and figure that cost into the selling price. If you look at the whole picture you will realize his "upcharge" on some items is more than fair and warranted. If I order from most any other China seller including DK it generally takes 3 to 5 weeks to arrive. GZK also has some designs I have never seen anyplace else. I will continue to buy from GZK as my preferred Chinese slingshot and supply vendor. He has twice already found frames for me at a great price that I was unable to find myself. That is a lot of work on his part to hunt down an item he does not carry just to help out a customer. I know of no other vendor that would have gone so far out of their way to help a customer. His honesty and willingness to help has won me over as a customer for life.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> I have bought almost every one of GZK's stainless frames except the one Dankunk calls the Agile Toucan, The folding models and the mini version of his TTF model. I don't want the mini version of that design and I can get the one that people are referring to as the new Agile Toucan from other vendors that I know only sell real stainless. I already bought three folding models very similar to the one GZK sells that have the fast band clamp system but no sights. They were slightly over $25 each on eBay from someone I trust and they are confirmed real stainless. Darn fine construction by the way. I have been thrilled with every frame I have bought from GZK and will be buying more this coming week. There are some of his frames that he did not design but only brokers that can be found cheaper in China. When I make an order from GZK I get my order in a week or so and shipping is not only expedited but free to me when I buy at least $59 in product which is always. You really need to consider how much money he has to pay to get your items expedited and figure that cost into the selling price. If you look at the whole picture you will realize his "upcharge" on some items is more than fair and warranted. If I order from most any other China seller including DK it generally takes 3 to 5 weeks to arrive. GZK also has some designs I have never seen anyplace else. I will continue to buy from GZK as my preferred Chinese slingshot and supply vendor. He has twice already found frames for me at a great price that I was unable to find myself. That is a lot of work on his part to hunt down an item he does not carry just to help out a customer. I know of no other vendor that would have gone so far out of their way to help a customer. His honesty and willingness to help has won me over as a customer for life.


Thanks for bringing up another point about GZK that I forgot to include in my post. Shipping time is excellent considering it's from China, and it is way faster than other Chinese vendors.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Get all my tubes from GZK . Love his rubber flipper targets. He's always quick to respond and ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I stand corrected. I see the value in his services and will be using him one day for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Wignorant said:


> I stand corrected. I see the value in his services and will be using him one day for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His elastic is very good too. More and more shooters are switching to it-- I haven't tried any except for the .62mm he included for free in my order. Very zippy and it lasts a decent while.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected. I see the value in his services and will be using him one day for sure.
> ...


He has tossed in some free stuff in every order I received. The last had a roll each in .76mm and .90mm. I will most certainly be adding the .62mm to my next order. It really is good stuff.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone know what GZK stands for lol?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Anyone know what GZK stands for lol?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


I don't. Perhaps his initials but I am speculating. That is how he signs email replies and since I do not know the man's full name that is how I address him by email. He has not corrected me so I assume addressing him by "GZK" is of no offense to him and that is why I think it may be the mans initials or something similar.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sound guess 


Fiveshooter said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what GZK stands for lol?
> ...


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

